# arrested for moral corruption?!



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Has anyone heard of this? A make-up effects artist in Montreal arrested because his work is too realistic.
Now I'm not at all a fan of torture porn and his subject matter makes my stomach turn but this is bullsh*t. This reminds me of that whole 'video nasties' nonsense in England.
Last I checked you couldn't arrest people for bad taste.

Here's the article:
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=379700


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

A foreshadowing of what is to come to the U.S. I don't mean to sound like some right winger..it's just pretty much factual; that's how things play out.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay- so I didn't read ALL of the post cuz I'm tired..but why is this guys website still up if he got arrested? Wouldn't the gov't petition to take that down??


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sorry Deb, but what does right-winger/left-winger have to do with this sort of ****? Everybody thinks there's some sort of difference between "The Right" and "The Left"... there is no difference outside of their jargon and rhetoric. It all comes down to the same thing... there are the forces of The Nanny State who wish to regulate our lives, behaviors, and thoughts, and there are Us who get tricked into joining them or suffer the consequences. People in this backass country are going to jail and having their kids and careers taken from them by the courts every day for what 2 consenting adults do in private in their own bedrooms. Look up NCSF.org for gory details along that front.

If I may quote C.S. Lewis (don't remember where I found this quote; it may have been here):

*"Of all tyrannies, a tyranny exercised for the good of its victims may be the most oppressive. It may be better to live under robber barons than under omnipotent moral busybodies. The robber baron's cruelty may sometimes sleep, his cupidity may at some point be satiated; but those who torment us for our own good will torment us without end, for they do so with the approval of their own conscience."*

Thank you for bringing this to our attention. I may have to mention something about this on Hauntcast news.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Well said Revenant.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

That sounds like a large BS campaign, but it could be real in many ways. If the guy does get acquitted of the charges, I'm willing to bet that he will have a job offer from some horror movie company before he's at the bottom of the courthouse steps. I looked at the work on his remyfx site, and he does have a talent for gore depiction.


----------

